# ...



## Lalababy2010

...


----------



## BabyDreamer82

YAY!! BFP, congrats!!


----------



## Tor

Congratulations h n h 9 months x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## xlivix

Hey hun,
congratulations!
dont want to put a downer on things hun, but be careful with testing early, i fell pregnant first month of trying, tested early, got positives for 3 days, but it ended up being chemical... im sure u will be fine, so big congrats all the best :) xxx


----------



## ettegirb21

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## daisy74

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> Hey hun,
> congratulations!
> dont want to put a downer on things hun, but be careful with testing early, i fell pregnant first month of trying, tested early, got positives for 3 days, but it ended up being chemical... im sure u will be fine, so big congrats all the best :) xxx

That's alright hun, thanks for pointing that out..
But i don't know what a chemical? :/ lol.. xx


----------



## Lalababy2010

I've looked chemical pregnancy up, Im rather worried now! :/ 
My period is due on the 14th I only took the pregnancy test on the 5 day before period pregnancy test. If it is a chemical would it still show up positive on that test? :/ xx


----------



## xlivix

A chemical pregnancy hun is when an egg gets fertilised but doesnt implant, so your hcg levels will increase, showing that you are pregnant, and then so many days after will drop and say that your no longer pregnant,Cvery early miscarriage) so thts why they advice that you test so many days after your period... most people who have had a chemical pregnancy wouldnt even know that they were pregnant unless they tested early, period just comes as normal, maybe a few days late xx


----------



## xlivix

yes hun im afraid so, it would show up, because you are pregnant, it detects your hcg levels... oh hun so sorry dont want to worry you, i just wanted to point it out because i went through it and i was so gutted, one minute pregnant, the next no longer... just take it day by day hun, nothing you can do, if your tests get stronger then thts a good sign hun, but if they start getting weaker then it may mean a chemical pregnancy...

all the best hun... xxxxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

Ok, no don't worry you haven't upset me or anything. I just never thought of the possibility. Im going to get a clearblue one today. If it is chemical pregnancy, do you reckon it might show up on the clearblue test? xx


----------



## xlivix

thats good to hear hun, was so worried, last thing i want to do is upset you..
no matter what test you take hun, or what brand it will show that you are pregnant, so chemical or not it will still show up..
thrusday morning i took a clear blue and a tescos test, both positive
friday morning i took a clear blue and a tescos test, both positive and then i done a digital clear blue and it showed 1-2 weeks pregnant (basically a month gone as the docotor would put it)
and then in the morning... 2 negative tests hun... lost the baby, and bleeding heavy..
just dont stress over it hun, if test continue to be strong then thats good :) its when the lines get fainter rather than stronger then that could be a sign... hope all goes ok hun, keep us informed :) xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! x


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> thats good to hear hun, was so worried, last thing i want to do is upset you..
> no matter what test you take hun, or what brand it will show that you are pregnant, so chemical or not it will still show up..
> thrusday morning i took a clear blue and a tescos test, both positive
> friday morning i took a clear blue and a tescos test, both positive and then i done a digital clear blue and it showed 1-2 weeks pregnant (basically a month gone as the docotor would put it)
> and then in the morning... 2 negative tests hun... lost the baby, and bleeding heavy..
> just dont stress over it hun, if test continue to be strong then thats good :) its when the lines get fainter rather than stronger then that could be a sign... hope all goes ok hun, keep us informed :) xxx

Ok sweets, thanks for the advice. Really appreciate it. When i tested Monday afternoon the lines were faint. But when i tested yesterday morning the line's were darker then the other ones. But i will deff keep you all informed.
And im sorry about your loss..

Best wishes, im due on in 3 days, so i guess then i will no for sure. 
Thanks again :hug: xx


----------



## xlivix

:) sounds very positive hun, congrats look forward to hearing from you xxx :)


----------



## Tamsin12

Gl! Hope im as lucky ( my first month too testing in 13 days !! ) be happy :) xx


----------



## Lalababy2010

After having 4 :bfp: Done another 2 day and were negative. So turns out I had a chemical pregnancy. :( Knew it was too good to be true.. x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

have you actualy started bleeding hun ??? If your not bleeding i would get to a doc asap and see whats going on :hugs: FX for you


----------



## Lalababy2010

No not bleeding what so ever, not even had any pains or nothing. And not even spotting. So I haven't a clue, done a Clearblue one today and a normal one both negative. But when I done one yesterday morning in was positive. So it's rather weird and my heads all over the place. I just thought it must of been a chemical pregnancy. :/ xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I would try and get some quanative betas done that will tell you for certain if your pregnant or not :hugs:


----------



## Lalababy2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> I would try and get some quanative betas done that will tell you for certain if your pregnant or not :hugs:

What are they? x


----------



## jazmine18

i dont want to get your hopes up, or anything but i would definately go to the doctors and get a blood test.
during my last pregnancy, i got a clear bfp on a superdrug test, followed by a bfn on frer, then 3 more bfn's on superdrug the next 2 days and then the day after that did 2 answer tests both clear bfp's! 
so it can happen. xx


----------



## Ruskiegirl

They detect the actual numbers of HCG in our blood anything over 5 is usualy considered pregnant unless your going through menopause =D


----------



## Lalababy2010

Ruskiegirl said:


> They detect the actual numbers of HCG in our blood anything over 5 is usualy considered pregnant unless your going through menopause =D

Im only 18 though :/


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Well the nothing to worry about hun if your numbers are over 5 theres a good chance your pregnant i would defo make a gyno apointment then hun GL:hugs:


----------



## xlivix

Hey hun,
im so so sorry to hear this, was hoping that it wasnt going to be that way for you :(
it can be very confusing hun, im no expert, but i believe that with a chemical you dont have to spot or bleed, the bleeding can occur as normal on the day that your af is due, so thts y some people dont even know that they were pregnant...
i got positives, but just as quick i got negatives too, it happens so suddenly :( maybe wait till after your due date, and if you havent come on then test again..
so sorry hun... all the best xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> Hey hun,
> im so so sorry to hear this, was hoping that it wasnt going to be that way for you :(
> it can be very confusing hun, im no expert, but i believe that with a chemical you dont have to spot or bleed, the bleeding can occur as normal on the day that your af is due, so thts y some people dont even know that they were pregnant...
> i got positives, but just as quick i got negatives too, it happens so suddenly :( maybe wait till after your due date, and if you havent come on then test again..
> so sorry hun... all the best xxx

Its ok, these things happen. I was so sure though, my heart just dropped when i saw those negatives :(
But there will be other time's hopefully. Thanks for your help, xx


----------



## xlivix

it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
but yep on a happier note you will get your sticky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx


----------



## joannep

sorry to hear this hun, take care x


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx

Thanks hunnie, xx


----------



## Blah11

Sorry hun, I know how you feel having had 2 chemicals in a row the last 2 cycles :( :hugs: Chin up and hopefully this month will be more successful X


----------



## xlivix

Lalababy2010 said:


> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...

sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

It wasn't a chemical pregnancy after-all. I'm 3 days late. And decided to do a pregnancy test this after noon and the its a :bfp: the line is clear as day :D xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxxClick to expand...

Hello sweet, i haven't had a chemical after-all :D xxx


----------



## xlivix

Lalababy2010 said:


> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello sweet, i haven't had a chemical after-all :D xxxClick to expand...

OMG!!!! yey yey yey... i am so happy for you hun! that is wonderful!! CONGRATULATIONS! you must be soooo happy :) xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello sweet, i haven't had a chemical after-all :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! yey yey yey... i am so happy for you hun! that is wonderful!! CONGRATULATIONS! you must be soooo happy :) xxxClick to expand...


Thank you, im still in shock though because i honestly thought i had a chemical pregnancy because i got those 2 negatives.. But i am absolutely happy :D xx


----------



## xlivix

Lalababy2010 said:


> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello sweet, i haven't had a chemical after-all :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! yey yey yey... i am so happy for you hun! that is wonderful!! CONGRATULATIONS! you must be soooo happy :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, im still in shock though because i honestly thought i had a chemical pregnancy because i got those 2 negatives.. But i am absolutely happy :D xxClick to expand...

yh must have been such a shock, but the best shock you could ever get!! really happy for u hun, now its my turn to wait and c if af comes for me lol due 4th sep so got a while yet.. but hey have ur fingers crossed for me :D!!! A BIG congratulations again hun :D xxxxxxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

xlivix said:


> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> it did with me to hun, really not nice :(
> but yep on a happier note you will get your sicky bean soon (as they call it lol)docs told me that ttc straight after is fine, and apparently your chances of having a healthy full term pregnancy actually increases too! got my fingers crossed for us both that it happens really quick.... :D take care hun xxx
> 
> Thanks hunnie, xxClick to expand...
> 
> sorry that was meant to say sticky not sicky lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello sweet, i haven't had a chemical after-all :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!! yey yey yey... i am so happy for you hun! that is wonderful!! CONGRATULATIONS! you must be soooo happy :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, im still in shock though because i honestly thought i had a chemical pregnancy because i got those 2 negatives.. But i am absolutely happy :D xxClick to expand...
> 
> yh must have been such a shock, but the best shock you could ever get!! really happy for u hun, now its my turn to wait and c if af comes for me lol due 4th sep so got a while yet.. but hey have ur fingers crossed for me :D!!! A BIG congratulations again hun :D xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Seems like a life time waiting though doesn't it. I reckon you've done it this time sweet, and it'll soon come round! Juts don't think about it too much like i did, Thanks again.. And a big good luck to you, and all the very best wishes xxxx :hugs:


----------



## xlivix

yup definatly does seem like a life time waiting lol, but sooo worth it in the end :) thnks hun i hope so to!! all the best to you hun and your little bean...ah so exciting... tc xxxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

Thank you, you tc too.. Let me know if this months been the month for you :D all the best wishes too xxxx


----------



## xlivix

Lalababy2010 said:


> Thank you, you tc too.. Let me know if this months been the month for you :D all the best wishes too xxxx

i REALLY hope soooo!!! will let u know :) xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

I got my pregnancy confirmed to day, so everything is all good :D Just got to wait to hear from my midwife now :D xx


----------



## daisy74

So glad everything is good ((hugs))


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!!!


----------



## xlivix

woohoo... :) xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

congrats!


----------



## EmmaRB

So pleased for you. Congrats!


----------



## MsLynn225

aahh..

reading your posts made me all happy, whata crazy month for you honey!!AWWW areu excited?? I am so excitedd for you... I havent tested early, and i havent gotten my AF this month, and i am 12 days past Ovulation....i think this is looking good!..and i have read ppl's posts and it all adds up to how i am feeling.... cool:)

all baby dust to those who are in need<3 best of lucks! you are all precious!


----------



## Lalababy2010

Thanks sweet  Yeah I wouldn't advise anyone to test early as I never knew about chemical until some ladies told me about it on here.. Then that started to worry me and when i got the negatives i was rather upset. So when i missed my period i was still convinced i had a chemical so never bothered testing, and then a couple days later i though i might as well, never looked at it just put it in my bag, then looked at it and there where 2 lines. What a relief but at the same time shocked :D
And obviously loads of ladies on here won't so lucky as me and actually did have quite a few chemicals, which is the down side to it i suppose :/
But we only started ttc last month so in a way we're very very very lucky.. But i do still feel bad as like i said loads of woman have been trying for ages which is so unfair. I don't understand why these things can be plain sailing for all woman 
But yeah i am really excited, really can't wait for my 12 weeks scan to start buying baby bits :D Whoooop.. 
And yeah im sure your in a really good position, what symptoms are you getting? And have you all ready missed your cycle? And thanks again for the congrats :D xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Reading your story has me quite worried!!

But, I am happy that yours has a happy ending. Congrats!!


----------



## Lalababy2010

oh no please don't be worried, i just thought i would tell everyone my story to give other ladies hope. I don't want you to get worried about it, your 4 weeks now i tested when i was only about 1-2 weeks or something which was before my af was due so that's why i could of had a chemical pregnancy. But because you have tested after you AF then im sure there's nothing wrong. You only get chemical pregnancies before you AF is due, that's why most woman never knew they were pregnant in the first place if they never tested before their period  All the best wishes, and congratulations :D xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?


----------



## xlivix

Canadianmom4 said:


> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?

Hey, have you tested again since your first bfp??


----------



## Shey

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Canadianmom4

xlivix said:


> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Hey, have you tested again since your first bfp??Click to expand...

Oh yes, about 4 tests, including one today. All :bfp:'s. But the lines are getting darker, just not as dark as I thought they would be by now.


----------



## drosgirl0713

congrats to u have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## xlivix

Canadianmom4 said:


> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Hey, have you tested again since your first bfp??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, about 4 tests, including one today. All :bfp:'s. But the lines are getting darker, just not as dark as I thought they would be by now.Click to expand...

yey... that is a very very good sign!! if they started getting fainter then that normally means a chemical pregnancy... but they are getting darker which is really positive, especially when u tested a week before af..wow... i think hcg levels double every 48hrs or something, so dont worry!! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

xlivix said:


> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Hey, have you tested again since your first bfp??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, about 4 tests, including one today. All :bfp:'s. But the lines are getting darker, just not as dark as I thought they would be by now.Click to expand...
> 
> yey... that is a very very good sign!! if they started getting fainter then that normally means a chemical pregnancy... but they are getting darker which is really positive, especially when u tested a week before af..wow... i think hcg levels double every 48hrs or something, so dont worry!! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Thank you, xlivix, that is very reassuring. My AF is due Wednesday, so I think I will retest on Friday or Saturday just for some peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## xlivix

keep us informed :) will be an even happier thread :D xxx


----------



## Lalababy2010

Canadianmom4 said:


> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?

Aww yeah i understand, try not to worry to much though pleasee! 
Im sure everthing will go fine.. I keep worrying about it to, but im trying to think positive and deciding on the names and so on. I find it really helps because it keeps your mind of the negative stuff which is a good thing.
But if your really that worried then go to the doctors hun, speak to them. Then they might be able to advise you, and keep a close eye on you. Which will help you alot  All the best wishes xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

Lalababy2010 said:


> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Aww yeah i understand, try not to worry to much though pleasee!
> Im sure everthing will go fine.. I keep worrying about it to, but im trying to think positive and deciding on the names and so on. I find it really helps because it keeps your mind of the negative stuff which is a good thing.
> But if your really that worried then go to the doctors hun, speak to them. Then they might be able to advise you, and keep a close eye on you. Which will help you alot  All the best wishes xxClick to expand...

Thanks Lala!! I'm better today. I'm holding off calling my doctor until I've officially missed my period which is tomorrow. He's seen me through 4 other kids, and I'm sure everything is just fine. :)


----------



## Lalababy2010

Canadianmom4 said:


> xlivix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Hey, have you tested again since your first bfp??Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, about 4 tests, including one today. All :bfp:'s. But the lines are getting darker, just not as dark as I thought they would be by now.Click to expand...

Aww thats really good news. Dont worry about them being light. All mine were , even after my AF.. So don't worry mine are darker then ever now, they will eventually get darker soon  Congratulations xx


----------



## Lalababy2010

Canadianmom4 said:


> Lalababy2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadianmom4 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Lala, actually my AF isn't due for another 2 days. I tested about a week before it was due. So, I guess I am not out of the woods quite yet. I pray every day that I don't lose this pregnancy. But thanks for replying. I've been trying not to worry. Sometimes I just can't help it. I mean, I am older now, my youngest is 6 so it's been 7 years since I've been pregnant. I just want to get through the first trimester so I can relax, you know?
> 
> Aww yeah i understand, try not to worry to much though pleasee!
> Im sure everthing will go fine.. I keep worrying about it to, but im trying to think positive and deciding on the names and so on. I find it really helps because it keeps your mind of the negative stuff which is a good thing.
> But if your really that worried then go to the doctors hun, speak to them. Then they might be able to advise you, and keep a close eye on you. Which will help you alot  All the best wishes xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lala!! I'm better today. I'm holding off calling my doctor until I've officially missed my period which is tomorrow. He's seen me through 4 other kids, and I'm sure everything is just fine. :)Click to expand...

Aww ok, good good. Really pleased for you :D You deserve it, well done hun xxx


----------

